# I DID THE FASHIONADA! WOOO +pix



## rebekah (Sep 25, 2007)

hey guys i had mentioned before that i was going to do Fashionada (Betsey Johnson and some other designers represented) 
anyhow so I did it and it was wonderful! The girls looked a lot cooler in person and I wish that I had better pictures of them! 






i had the girl on the left




my friend morgan, myself, and two of the male models




another of my girls




this girl looked so good in real life i wish it could have shown better in pictures.  i'm so glad that i did it!


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 25, 2007)

did you take the pics with the flash on? That will alter the look in photos...


----------



## rebekah (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah and there was a really big blaring light behind me. i only had like 2 seconds to get the pic though


----------



## Janice (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome! I'm loving the orange stained lips on that last shot, and you are incredibly adorable! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

outstanding!


----------



## diorgrl (Sep 27, 2007)

So awesome! Congrats! Love your haircut


----------

